#   ""

## id12540596

! , ,        .   -.      . .  ,     ""?

----------

+

----------


## .

> +


        ?   ?
      ,      ,   1  2018         ,          290-
                .             ,  , ,     (     :Wink: )     ?

----------

> ?   ?
>       ,      ,   1  2018         ,          290-
>                 .             ,  , ,     (    )     ?


  : 



> -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  ;


?            (     ).   ,       ,          .
P.s.:        ,   ,  .            (     ).              ( )                .              (       ,  ),      .

 2018  ,       ,                 .

         ,     .     ,       ,        (     ,          ).

----------


## id12540596

-   :

*:*         .  01.07.2017     -.            ""       ?

*:*                 "".
*
:*  . 1 . 4.7    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (.  03.07.2016) ( -  N 54-)  ""      ,      .
,    N 54-           (   ),               ,    -     "".

----------

> P.s.:        ,   ,  .            (     ).              ( )                .              (       ,  ),      .


    ,       :Smilie: ,      ,    . 
           -      !

----------


## .

> ,


 ,     ,     ,

----------


## id12540596

. ,   .  ,      01.07.18   . 9 . 7 290-, ,       ,   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## C

> .


,    01.07.18     ?
         ,     ,     ,    .     ""          01.07.18?

----------


## .

> ""


 , ,  .   1 ,

----------


## C

!

----------


## Lomik

> ,    ,     ,


   (       ).   ,     ,   ,      .

----------


## ZHANNET

.  .    --         ,  ,  -    01.07.2018,        - ""           ,    ?
       - ?    ,  05    ,      --       - ?     .

----------

:
               01.07.18?

----------


## 75

> :
>                01.07.18?



     (     ,      ,       ,     ,     , ,                ,    )

----------


## .

> 01.07.18?

----------


## ZHANNET

.   ,   .,  01.07.2018    ,    01.07.18   "" !!      ,      ,     , , .

----------

""          (, )     (    ),    ""        ?
   ()        () 
?
      ?

----------


## ZHANNET

"        ,    .  ,               ?         (  )       / ?
           ().    ,   ()   (      ) ,       ,            ,   ,   ()                01.07.2019.         ()  ."         2    ..  18

----------

> (     ,      ,       ,     ,     , ,                ,    )


        -    ?         ?

----------


## tv06

> ()  ."         2    ..  18





        "",    .  ,       ""        ?         (  )       / ?

-   ""        () <12>.    ,   ()   (      ) ,       ,            "",   ,   ()                01.07.2019. ""        ()  .


-          ,           ""?  ,      :     ,    ?      ,          ?

-     .            "".          ( )    ,       .

 

-    ,      ""   1  2018 .,                <13>?

-    01.07.2018  ""  .   N 54- ( ., .      N 290-)          (),           ,  .  ,                ,      (   . 2  N 54-).    N 54-  ,      ( ,  ).

----------

> -     .            "".          ( )    ,       .


     ?
    ?  /   ,          ?

----------


## tv06

> ?
>     ?  /   ,          ?


   ,     ((( 

  ....               ...   .....

    ?      ,    "" 

      -

----------


## .

> 01.07.2018  ""  .   N 54- ( ., .      N 290-)          (),


    .     15    ?          .           ,   .

----------


## .

> /   ,          ?


  .     ,   .

----------


## tv06

> .     ,   .







        -
       .  :
-      ,   , ,      ;
-      QR-;....


.     ,   ,   -   ?


   -    -     ,   ,   -     ....     ,   -    ,  -     ....

----------


## .

> .     ,   ,   -   ?


 
    ,    -?      .      ,

----------


## tv06

> ,    -?      .      ,



....    -"     " ))) 

   -"    ," -      (((

----------

> 


  , ?

----------


## .

> , ?

----------


## irina-nik

?       .

----------


## .



----------


## irina-nik

> 


!

----------

> 


,    :Embarrassment:  , .
 ,        :  ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,        :  ,   ?

----------

> 


!
      10 ,       ,     ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## ˸_

.    :
        , ,  -   . 
      ,        -      ,      .
             -       ? 
?

----------

6%        ,       ? 
       ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------

> 


   6%         ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,   #39,   ,        ,            .   ,         -  ,            ,     ,     ,     - ,      - ,     ,    ,   ,     ,       ,     ,    ?    ? 

*-:   

: Phototimes/Dreamstime.
        .  ,             .        .
:   344028-7
 ,           -   .      ,             (       ,       ). ,    ,        ,  .                 01.07.2019.
 ,        .     .   ,    ,       ,         , , . ,            ,    . ,  ,   ( )   (, )    ( ),   ,       .
* 
   ,            ?

----------

:

        .       (,        - ). 

      ,   :

"  (    () - ,   () ,   , -  ,    () - ,     (),  , -  );"

     -    () - .           (),    .

    ,        .      ,   ,          ))

----------

> 


,   !!!

----------


## .

> ,


 /   ,      .         ,        ,       .   -

----------

,        .   100%  .   ,     .

----------

,      ,      ""?    - ,    ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,      ""?


     ,

----------


## 29

-,   .,    ,      .       .            ,    /     ,          ""?

----------


## 085

, .        .        .  ,      ..       ,      .   ,       ?       ?

----------


## 29

> , .        .        .  ,      ..       ,      .   ,       ?       ?


 "" ,         .      .      ,           .

----------


## 085

> "" ,         .      .      ,           .


.
   ,  .. -   . ,  -         ...

----------


## 29

> .
>    ,  .. -   . ,  -         ...


  .          . 
 ,    "" .   ,      10    )))))))))))))))))

----------

, 

  ,  
  -   ,      ()    -         (),    ,             - 

              ,     ,        -     (  )   (),    ,      ,        .              ...

----------

> ,


  ""?   -  .

----------


## .

> ""?   -  .


,

----------

> ,


      ,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*.*,         ""  .  ,    ,   .         .  ,       ? 
          ?
      ?
       ?   ?
     . ?   ?
    ? 
      ?        ?
     .  ?   ?
     . () ?   ?
    ?         .
  , ,  ,    .

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,     .   ,

----------

> *ZZZhanna*,     .


,   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 , ,  -  .      -  .
 ,    ?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,     ,       
  ,     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,     "    ",     .      ,      ))

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,      ,      ? )

----------

,      ,  , ,    ,     .     ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------

> 



  ,      ,     .       ,    ,            -        ?    ,     ,     ,  ,    .       ?              (   ),     ,    .

----------


## .

> -        ?


 .   ,

----------

,   :
    ,     e-mail,   ?

----------

> ,   :
>     ,     e-mail,   ?


    ?

----------

> ?


,     .

----------

> ,     .


        ?

----------

**, ,     .

----------


## tv06

-       ... 07.07 -      ?

----------


## Safra

))    - .        (    )     ? 
          ( ),     ? 
        , ..   .   ,    . 
 ,    .

----------


## tv06

> ))  ,    .


....       ...

----------


## _

> ,    . 
>  ,    .


  .    .
    ,   .  ,  ...
    ,  -      .   ,    13  ..   ((      ,

----------

> .


    .  ...

----------


## tv06

> .  ...


  ....      ....

----------

> ....      ....


 ,         ....

----------

,        .
   -   100 !   -  !
           -  !!!
   !  ,    "  "  .
    -          ,     ,   ,      .     .
       15   "",          -         -   .     -   .

----------


## _

[QUOTE=;5497863
       15   ""[/QUOTE]

 . ,  ,    ,     1         ,     "",  ..     ...

----------


## .

> ..


-     1  2019

----------


## .

> ,    13  ..   ((


 13    ,

----------


## _

> 13    ,


  ,     ...    ...     ..     (((((
 -    ?      ""     ...

----------


## .

*_*,     .     .      ?

----------


## _

> *_*,     .     .      ?


              -    100%  "" 
  ,       ,       .

----------


## .

> 


       .  .

----------


## -

:  . 862      -       ** ,  , ,   ,      ,  ,               .,     ,       54-   .



> ,       ,       .


 ** .

----------

> -    100%  ""


      ,      -    ,   ?

----------


## -



----------

> 


-----!!!!!

----------


## -

**,    ,       .          ,    ,       .   :
-               (    ,         ,    )
-          ( .  )
-    ,  ,  (  )
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=602525
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=601193
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=602756
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=587795
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=602586
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=594260

----------

> **,    ,


    54-.

----------

,  :
* . 1 . 4.7    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (.  03.07.2016) ( -  N 54-)  ""      ,      .
,    N 54-           (   ),               ,    -     "".

----------

> ,  :
> * . 1 . 4.7    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (.  03.07.2016) ( -  N 54-)  ""      ,      .
> ,    N 54-           (   ),               ,    -     "".


  ,  -   .   : _ 

 4.3.     - 
(    03.07.2016 N 290-)
*
1. -         ()       ,      (),...
_

.

         ?

----------

. .1.1.   ,    -.

----------

> . .1.1.   ,    -.


         ?

----------

,        -,    ,   - !!!   ,   ,     -          ...)))
:   ()           ,       ,    ?

----------

> :   ()           ,       ,    ?


     ,   .

----------


## tv06

-    ,      ""   1  2018 .,                 <13>?
-    01.07.2018  ""  .   N 54- ( ., .      N 290-)          (),           ,  .  ,                ,      (   . 2  N 54-).    N 54-  ,      ( ,  ).

----------

> -    ,      ""   1  2018 .,


. 


> ?


 . 


> -    01.07.2018  ""  .


    . 


> ,      (   . 2  N 54-).


  ,        


> N 54-  ,      ( ,  ).


,       4.3   :    .

----------


## .

> ,                ,


   . ..           ,        , ,    -       .    :Smilie:

----------

> -              (    ,         ,    )
> -          ( .  )


 .
                  :          .      -   .

----------

> :          .


!!!!  !!!!

PS "  , !"

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 -  ?      ,   ,      -     ...

----------

*ZZZhanna*,   .     ,       ,   .      :      -    .  ,     ,     (    , ),        - ,     .




> ,      -     ...


,       ...       ,   . :Mocking:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


...       0,5 ?

----------

:
1.         -    ""  .    - . ?
2.   -        ,             .   ""      ?   ?

----------

> :
> 1.         -    ""  .


  . 


> - .


  . 


> 2.   -        ,             .   ""      ?


 . 


> ?


 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .

----------

> 


     !  . 54-       .

----------

> ...       0,5 ?


     ,      (  ). 
 ...   :Rolleyes:

----------

> !  . 54-       .


, **,          ""    :  ()?




> (1956)
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  188.      ,          ,    -   (     .  174).     :
> 1. C  ,                 , :
>     ,      ()...
> . 
> ...

----------

> , **,          ""    :  ()?


   .  -  .     ,   - .  !!!

----------

> .  -  .     ,   - .  !!!


   ,   ,           ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,           ,    ?


:
1.  : . 801, . 922

2.    27.06.2011 N 161- (.  27.06.2018) "   ",         54-.

----------


## 1998

7813,    :   , .       .     /   . -    . ,  ,   .

----------


## -

> , .      .


  ??    ""!!

----------


## 1998

> ??    ""!!


   ,

----------

> 7813,    : .


  .     ,    ...

----------

> ,


  - .

----------


## 1998

> .     ,    ...


     : 
   3.07.18 -         ()     ,, .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :   , .      .


    -        .,         -  . 
   -     -      ?            ?

----------


## 1998

> -        .,         -  . 
>    -     -      ?            ?


     , ,  .        ?

----------


## -

> ,


   ( : bmp doc ert gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd rar txt xls zip),     --- ---  -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,  .


    ???

----------

> , ,  .


 ,  !!!!     ,                   !

----------

> ,  !!!!     ,                   !


)))
  ,       ,      (    ,     ).  ,  "      " ".   ?
? , .     ,    .

  ,   ? ,   ?   ,     ,  ?

   , !

----------

> )))
>  ,  "      " ".


  ,     .            ,      - .      ,      ,         (    01.01.2017),     ,      - ,   ,      ,  .

----------


## tv06

> ,     .            ,      - .      ,      ,         (    01.01.2017),     ,      - ,   ,      ,  .



 -          ?  ?     ?   ?      ...   ?    ?????    ?

----------

> ?


  :     ?!!!

----------


## tv06

[QUOTE=;54983411]  :     ?!!![/

    ,        ...    ....

----------

> ,


      54-.    ... 


> ...


  ,       4.3.        ... 


> ....


. 54-.

----------


## .

> 54-.    ...   ,       4.3.        ... . 54-.


. ,           .    .    4.3  54-   ""   1.1   .  : "1. -             ()        ()     , ,    ()    ".     :            ()?      ,     ... ? , ,  ,    ,  ,          (    ),   ,      .        ,   ,     -    (    ,         ).

----------

> . ,           .


              .  ?  


> .


  !


> 4.3  54-   ""   1.1   .


 ?  


> : "1. -           ...    :            ()?      ,     ... ? , ,


                () ,    -      :
1.   (    ,  54-   " ")
2.   (              )
3.  . ,    -       -         -.     !

     ,      .          , ..         ,        "         ,    ".  ..     ,    -  ,   " "    :



> ..         (    ),   ,      .


 .  .   :  - ? 


> ,   ,     -    ..


    " "      ""? 

    -  ,      -161 "   "?   ,    -   ...

----------


## .

> .  ?    ! ?                  () ,    -      :
> 1.   (    ,  54-   " ")
> 2.   (              )
> 3.  . ,    -       -         -.     !
> 
>      ,      .          , ..         ,        "         ,    ".  ..     ,    -  ,   " "    :
>    .  .   :  - ?     " "      ""? 
> 
>     -  ,      -161 "   "?   ,    -   ...




  ,  ,   ,          ,   ,   ,      54-,       ,    ,      ,      .     400 , ,   ,       ,  ,  .    54-  ,         -  ,     ,   .
,  , ,   ,       :   -       ?      -     ,           ,       ?       , ,      ...
  ,      ,     , ,    ,               ( ) .      , ,   ""        ,   ,           , , ...  ...         ,      ,        ,    ,        .  ,             ,        ,         ...

----------

> ,  ,   ,          ,


     " ".             .


> ,   ,      54-,       ,    ,      ,      .


     ?     .  


> 400 , ,   ,       ,  ,  .


 2017 .    74      6   .   .   .... 


> 54-  ,         -  ,     ,   .


    ,     "". 


> ,  , ,   ,       :   -       ?


     : -    .  


> 


 " "    ? 


> ,


.  .      ,         ,    . 


> ,      ,     , ,    ,               ( ) .


      ,      . 


> , ,   ""        ,


,            ,     . 


> ,           , , ..


 .       "".

----------


## .

> 2017 .    74      6   .   .   .... .


,      "                2018      2019  2020 "  31.12.2017  484-?

   484? ,     74-...     , ...     , ,      ,        , ,     .

----------

> ,      "                2018      2019  2020 "  31.12.2017  484-?


"    ?".     ,   "  " -   . .  


> 484? ,     74-...


,  ,       ,     ? 


> , ...


  .        ...

----------

> " ,  ,       ,     ?


    ,     400 ,   ,   74...

  -...

----------

> ,     400 ,   ,   74...


.  ,         ,    ?     ,    ? 


> -...


,   ...

----------

4  4 192-  3**2018*.

         ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -          ?  ?     ?   ?      ...   ?    ?????    ?


54-      ,       -  . 100%

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -          ?  ?     ?   ?      ...   ?    ?????    ?


54-      ,       -  . 100%

----------


## MASOL81

:
,         ,   :     ,       . ,      (   )      (  ( ) ( ).      /  01  2016 .   2018.)

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

. -      . 
  4.7 1.
      ,   ,    ,   :
...

(    () - , 
  () ,   , -  , 
   () - , 
    (),  , -  )
      () !

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> :
> ,         ,   :     ,       . ,      (   )      (  ( ) ( ).      /  01  2016 .   2018.)


 ,  . ,       ,    .       54-.   4      4       ** ,   .            ,  , , , .

  ,  -   ,     .  ,        .

----------


## MASOL81

https://its.1c.ru


         (   ,    )       ,      .       ?



 . 1 . 1.2    22.05.2003  54- (  54-) - ,    - ,                 ,   ,    54-.

  . 1.1   54-   ,  ,  ()        ()     , , .

         ,     ,    (       )    -     ()     1  2019  (. 4 . 4    03.07.2018  192-).

        , ..         (    04.01.2003  17-44/1).

   -    () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,      (. 19 . 3    27.06.2011  161- "   "). ,        "-", "-", " " (.     6  2012 .  08-17/950)

 ,                ,        01.07.2019.

,           (, -,  ),     .

----------


## MASOL81

?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

,    - ?

----------

> ,    - ?


,  ?...

----------


## -

*MASOL81*, .  (?)    ,      , ,   .    .1235     " "?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,  ?...


.      , ,   ,      .

----------

.            (      ,   ?) ,       ,  ?           ?.          ,        .       ?         .

----------


## MASOL81

:    
 : ,         ,   :     ,       . ,      (   )      (  ( ) ( ).      /  01  2016 .   2018.)

*     (  )  , , , , , ,   :* 

  ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .            (      ,   ?) ,       ,  ?           ?.          ,        .       ?         .


    -, , ,   .       54-.

----------

,    ,           ?    . :Smilie:

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,    ,           ?    .


- ))        .        ,   )))

----------

> . -      . 
>   4.7 1.
>       ,   ,    ,   :
> ...
> 
> (    () - , 
>   () ,   , -  , 
>    () - , 
>     (),  , -  )
>       () !


.  ,          ""    ,     ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .  ,          ""    ,     ?


   .   , ,    ,    .

    ,    ,   .     ,     .    -   (),   .

----------

> (       ).   ,     ,   ,      .


           ,           .

----------

